# 開始している。



## SEA91

Hi.
Can someone help me understand this sentence?
終業時間内に処理が終了する時間に開始している。

I don't understand what is being started?


----------



## 810senior

Literal translation: it starts when the management is over within the closing time.

I don't understand what it does too since there's no clue about it in that sentence, could you give us the full sentence of it?


----------



## Wishfull

SEA91 said:


> 就業時間内に処理が終了する時間に開始している。
> 終業時間までに処理が終了する時間に開始している。


Hi,
I corrected it a little.

Let's think about an example:

If the working time is from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m.,
and if the procedure takes 6 hours,
we have to start that procedure from 9 to 11 a.m., right?
If we start at 9, it will end at 3 p.m. It is our working time.
If we start at 11, it'll end at 5 p.m. It is still our working time.
However, for example, if we start the procedure at 12 o'clock, it will end at 6 p.m. which is not within our working time. Therefore starting from 12 o'clock is not allowed.

"Starting the procedure from the proper time, with which we can finish that procedure before the factory's/institute's closing time."

Hope this helps.
If you don't understand, just let me know. I'll try to explain it somehow.
Wishfull


----------



## SEA91

Wishfull said:


> Hi,
> I corrected it a little.
> 
> Let's think about an example:
> 
> If the working time is from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m.,
> and if the procedure takes 6 hours,
> we have to start that procedure from 9 to 11 a.m., right?
> If we start at 9, it will end at 3 p.m. It is our working time.
> If we start at 11, it'll end at 5 p.m. It is still our working time.
> However, for example, if we start the procedure at 12 o'clock, it will end at 6 p.m. which is not within our working time. Therefore starting from 12 o'clock is not allowed.
> 
> "Starting the procedure from the proper time, with which we can finish that procedure before the factory's/institute's closing time."
> 
> Hope this helps.
> If you don't understand, just let me know. I'll try to explain it somehow.
> Wishfull


 
Oh, so that's what it means! I get it. Thank you so much!


----------



## frequency

810senior said:


> Literal translation: it starts when the management is over within the closing time.
> 
> I don't understand what it does too since there's no clue about it in that sentence, could you give us the full sentence of it?


 
I don't understand at all. I can't give you my full translation here.
終業時間内に処理が終了する時間に開始している。
SEA,
1. I don't understand at all what you are going to start.
2. From which time what are you going to start.

Give me more info.


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> I don't understand at all. I can't give you my full translation here.
> 終業時間内に処理が終了する時間に開始している。
> SEA,
> 1. I don't understand at all what you are going to start.
> 2. From which time what are you going to start.
> 
> Give me more info.


 
Sorry for the lack of info.

1. Start time for waste water treatment.
2. I think it is the same as no.1

I think Wishfull's explanation is correct, though, because it makes sense. The supervisor evaluates the employee by checking when the employee starts waste water treatment and if he can finish it within the working hours. (Because by managing the starting time, the treatment process would be finished within working hours and no need for overtime )


----------



## frequency

Ahh..
_You (an employee) can start waste water treatment and finish it within working hours_. Good!


----------



## 810senior

Agh I understand it now from Wishfull's English translation even though the original sentence isn't yet comprehensible to me...


----------



## Flaminius

If you consider 終了する時間 as synonymous to 終了する時刻, does it make more sense?


----------



## 810senior

My suggestion about alternative is here: 就業時間内に*片付けるように処理を*開始している。(the treatment has started in order to be finished within working hours)


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

My suggestion:*就業時刻までに終わるように処理を開始している。*　（この文章（や＃１０の文章）の欠点は、たとえ遅い時間に開始しても作業のペースアップをしたり、処理の時間を（不当に）短縮したりして、就業時間内に終わるように（無理やり）間に合わせるのもＯＫ、というような解釈が成り立つのではないかという点です。オリジナルの文章ではそのようには解釈できないように書かれていると思います。オリジナルの文章は、処理にかかる時間を前もってきちんと想定・予測して、就業時間内に終わるようなタイミングで開始することを謳っている、という点で意義があると思います。法律の文章などはわかりにくい日本語で書かれているけれどもそれなりの意義があるようにも思います。）


----------



## karlalou

SEA91 said:


> 終業時間内に処理が終了する時間に開始している。
> I don't understand what is being started?





frequency said:


> 1. I don't understand at all what you are going to start.
> 2. From which time what are you going to start.





SEA91 said:


> Sorry for the lack of info.
> 1. Start time for waste water treatment.
> 2. I think it is the same as no.1



Good that now the original poster already got the answer.  What we can see what is being started from this sentence alone is *処理* as it says *処理が*終了する時間に*開始している.*

Like others have already mentioned, I think it's most likely a typo for *就*業時間内に.
Or 終業時間*までに* is also possible and means just the same.


----------



## 810senior

原文の思惑通りに添削するのはなかなか難しいですね・・・。
SoLaTiDobermanさんの指摘を受けて、なるべく原文を崩さないようにして変えてみました。どうでしょうか？

「*就*業時間内に処理が終了する*時刻*に、*処理を*開始している。」
English translation: the treatment has started when it can be over within working hours.


----------



## SEA91

810senior said:


> 原文の思惑通りに添削するのはなかなか難しいですね・・・。
> SoLaTiDobermanさんの指摘を受けて、なるべく原文を崩さないようにして変えてみました。どうでしょうか？
> 
> 「*就*業時間内に処理が終了する*時刻*に、*処理を*開始している。」
> English translation: the treatment has started when it can be over within working hours.



No, that cannot be it, because we are checking if the employee is managing his time correctly.


----------

